# River Hazard in Browns Canyon



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Just received this notice from a friend

All, 



A strainer has been reported in Widow Maker Rapid in Browns Canyon. It is on the divider rock just below the Toilet Bowl. The branch is below water line (at this level) on the right channel and is above water line and extending about half way across the left channel. AHRA will attempt to deal with this hazard as soon as we can. Any further information regarding this strainer such as movement or photos should be sent to me at; [email protected] 





Thanks, 

Stew Pappenfort 

Senior Ranger 

Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area 

719-539-7289


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Gypsyblogger (Mar 2, 2008)

*Good to know. Thank you!!*

Much appreciated 



rwhyman said:


> Just received this notice from a friend
> 
> All,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumbles (Mar 12, 2008)

Heh just loading to head up there now....thanks for the beta!

Another post is reporting that this has been removed:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/strainer-browns-canyon-14124.html


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Except that post's a year old.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

*The latest*

Cleared River Hazard in Brown's Canyon 




AHRA SUA Contractors, 



The obstruction (log strainer) in Widow Maker Rapid has been cleared by AHRA Rangers. The very far left channel still has part of the log, but it is clean of its extending branches. 



Have a safe weekend, 



John Kreski 

AHRA Rationing & Agreement Coordinator 

307 West Sackett Ave. 

Salida, CO 81201


----------



## Tumbles (Mar 12, 2008)

Blah, whoops sorry bout the link to the old thread...was a fun ride up there this weekend at least 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/strainer-browns-canyon-14124.html


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

*Rope Above Twin Falls below Sidel's*

This was reported to me in regards to my lost throw bag:

"FYI: there was a red thowbag with yellow rope on river left just above Twin Falls last night (06/08/08 ~5:30pm). It appeared that the rope was deployed as the bag was caught in a mild current a few feet from the shore. The bag and rope did not appear to be a significant safety concern in its current position."


----------

